# Algae on bare dirt.



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

So in areas where I've placed plugs and it's bare dirt. I've got green slimy looking algae on top of the the dirt? What causes it and how do I get rid of it. Also will it affect the Bermuda plugs at all? When I break the top layer it's almost like a .25" crust of this stuff.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/algae-in-turf


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Cool thanks. Will take a look, but what is the safest option considering I have kids playing frequently in that area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Tried to grab a decent photo of this stuff. Would watering to much cause it?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have this in spots in my backyard where there is poor drainage. It's not necessarily over watering, more of compacted soil which allows poor drainage. The excess moisture ends up not being absorbed and stays wet longer than it should. This causes the algae. I believe there are some fungicides that target moss and algae specifically but I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> Tried to grab a decent photo of this stuff. Would watering to much cause it?


Yes, too much water is the issue. It could simply be a lot of water, or it can be a decent amount of water that cannot infiltrate into the soil profile (as suggested above), therefore sitting on the surface, which leads to the algae.

https://hortnews.extension.iastate.edu/1996/5-10-1996/algae.html


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford do you know any fungicides that can help with this issue?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> @viva_oldtrafford do you know any fungicides that can help with this issue?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3887&hilit=algae - page 1

I use Daconil ZN. Unfortunately, it's not available for homeowners. Fantastic product. Oh, and I have heard of bleach as a means of combating this stuff (the article above mentions that, too).


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I use Daconil ZN. Unfortunately, it's not available for homeowners. Fantastic product.


A consumer product, Daconil is extremely similar to Daconil ZN:

https://www.domyown.com/garden-tech-daconil-fungicide-concentrate-p-8930.html

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Daconil-16-oz-Concentrate-Fungicide-100047758/202268570

However, the above product (also available in Big Box Stores and Garden Centers) is only labeled for use on garden plants, trees, and ornamentals.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > @viva_oldtrafford do you know any fungicides that can help with this issue?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

It wont effect the bermuda at all.But could slow the filling in(coverage).I am willing to bet if you could core aerate that spot and cover it up with about an 1/2 inch of good topsoil or rich compost that would help tremendously

Speaking of algae(that green stuff), Ive been reading up on phosphorous alot because my soil test came back showing I was really low..Its getting banned in alot of fertlizers.The way I read it was, it runs into lakes and rivers and causes that greening effect(algae) in your picture..Phosphorus doesnt seep into the soil like other nutrients, it just sits there. Wonder if its some type of phosphrous??


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford 
Reading what y'all have posted on daconil I'm not sure I'd ever want to try it with a toddler in the house. Sounds like nasty stuff. So what are my other options? Short of adding soil to an area that's already to high. For now I've cut watering that area down to two days a week. I was watering daily on the plugs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Another thing I've noticed is this spot that has the algae is where my centipede died off every winter. I was left with a large 15' diameter circle of dead material.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

bump for other options than daconil.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> bump for other options than daconil.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3887&hilit=algae

See my reply on page 1 - there's a product called prontech... I think.

I know some golf course supers use diluted bleach.

A wetting agent + some hollow tine aerification should help the water infiltrate. I also have one these on standby: http://www.paraide.com/ParAideProducts/GreenArea/GreenTools/tabid/186/p/accuform-star-spiker/Default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford Thank you much, I will start reading. I got to do something I think it's inhibiting the plugs stolons from grabbing hold.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Here's another write-up from UGA that mentions several options.
http://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C823&title=Controlling%20Moss%20and%20Algae%20in%20Turf


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks @DTCC_Turf 
I'm gonna get a soil test in the affected area. Then go from there. I also think I was watering entirely to much.


----------

